# My Laptop keeps turning on and off!!



## Tech_Knowledge (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey guys, I have tried what i could
My laptop will only turn on when the cord it plugged in, but when it turns on it just shuts off in like 2 seconds, then it comes on again, and repeats this over an over and over. I was thinking its the fan, but its an HP Pavilion 9700 and its a nightmare to take apart. 

Any ideas would be great,
Thanks everyone


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

dv9700?? go no further. it's graphics card. you can try to reflow it, but once the problem appears, it's a matter of days to go back to the same. sorry for the bad news, but i have one at the corner myself. in my case was even worst. i bought a refurbished board for $150, only to see the same result.

It's a dead end mate.


----------



## Tech_Knowledge (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey you always respond to my post..haha, 
so your saying the reason it goes on and off, on and off is the graphics card. 
But one more thing, when its plugged into the wall it turn on, and off, etc etc..
But then I unplug it from the wall, and use battery its dose NOTHING. Could is maybe have something to do with the Power Supply?? IDK

Just trying to cover all angles before i do something.

Thanks


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

probably the battery is not charged, dunno.
oh yeah, i also got that reboot cycle with the cpu, which was even more upsetting cuz the board had a native T8300 2.4GHz cpu, but it wouldn't accept anything bigger than 1.86GHz cpu (***????? Yes, this happened, just search my threads)..

cheers.


----------



## Tech_Knowledge (Feb 22, 2012)

Wow so they manufactured it wrong..that blows. 
Just one more thing, iam learning,
why would it turn on/off like that because of the graphics card?


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

it reboots mostly for 3 reasons. CPU, GPU and north-bridge.

It's midnight here mate, I'll see how it went for you tomorrow... good luck.

P.S. - one last advice, download and *USE *the *service manual *to dismantle it. you can't imagine how many tricks that laptop needs to be dismantled.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

When you say it shuts off and then turns on again, can you be more specific? Are you talking about blinking on and off or a full restart with Windows screen and normal bootup segments occurring all over again?


----------



## Tech_Knowledge (Feb 22, 2012)

no simply, kicks on, i can hear the fan, but the fan does not sound like it should. and then it just turns off..like 2 seconds, after the fan kicks on. I have tried the whole windows key + F8, it would keep the power light up, but there would be nothing eles working, no fan, disc reading, video, nothing, just fan then off, then fan then off..


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I think you need to go the HP Website under support and downloads and find the newest video card driver for that unit.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Rich-M said:


> I think you need to go the HP Website under support and downloads and find the newest video card driver for that unit.


i'm sorry, what?? the laptop doesn't even boot! how is this a driver issue? lol


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Sorry I answered the wrong post...sounds like you have no choice but to replace the motherboard.


----------

